
The Story of ISPC: Intel SPMD Program Compiler - noch
http://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/30/ispc-all.html
======
et2o
Really interesting perspective on Intel's culture. I don't know much about
ipsc but it was an interesting read for the other stuff as well.

------
quantumhobbit
I don’t like adding low content comments, but I have to say this whole series
is great so far. Im about 50% through.

------
johncalvinyoung
Fascinating read, even though I'm no compiler nerd. Explains some of the
significance of vector extensions and support for them in surprisingly
approachable language. And as others have mentioned, the glimpse of internal
Intel politics is fascinating.

------
CyberDildonics
Great articles. I only wish he had written about what actually happened during
the performance competition that he built up.

------
stagger87
The price on the LRB cards is bonkers. Was there every a plan to bring the
price down to the consumer PC market? I'm also curious why Pharr thought
programming LRB via intrinsics was limited to so few, from my understanding it
really isn't much different than any other intrinsic programming. I also
didn't realize it is Pharr from "Physically Based Rendering" fame. Very cool!

